# Electric pole tree saw



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

I expect this topic could go on the tool forum but seeing it is used as a 
yard tool I'm here !
Has anyone bought and / or used an electric 9 to 10 foot powered tree saw I see an electric Homlite on the market.
How good does it work and I expect to cut no more then 6" dia. branches
to thin out a Box Elder tree . This is one of those tools one would not use a whole lot so I expect to pay about $100.00 dollars tops.

Deck hand


----------



## ckliff (Nov 15, 2009)

Personally, I would stay away from electric tree trimming ideas. Your gas-powered tools are safer & easier to handle. You might also get two or three quotes from a certified arborist in your area. Might save you the hassle of buying a tool you will only use very little.


----------



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

ckliff said:


> Personally, I would stay away from electric tree trimming ideas. Your gas-powered tools are safer & easier to handle. You might also get two or three quotes from a certified arborist in your area. Might save you the hassle of buying a tool you will only use very little.


Thanks
I did buy the trimmer I was able to trim about twenty 1" to 3 " branches
It did exactly the small job I wanted the tool to do. A tree trimming company gave a quote starting at $350.00
I did the same job in less then 40 min. I admit the clean up was a hassle but the exercise was good for my old. bod. 

Thanks
Deck hand


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I actually use my sawzall & a ladder to trim lower braches
If the blade gets stuck its easy to pop it out & put a new blade in


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

I have a little Remmington electric chain saw on an extension pole and I think it works great! The only issue I had is that the oil cap broke on its first use when it smacked something too hard. 

But for trimming hard to reach branches on trees I love it. Most work I can do on the ground.


----------



## rocketdoctor (Mar 18, 2009)

works great especially for its price. My father in law bought one and used it for trimming all his maples, I have borrowed it plus all the other members of my family.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

jogr said:


> I have a little Remmington electric chain saw on an extension pole and I think it works great! The only issue I had is that the oil cap broke on its first use when it smacked something too hard.
> 
> But for trimming hard to reach branches on trees I love it. Most work I can do on the ground.


I have a small branch 25' directly above that is otherwise inaccessible and I'm considering fastening my Remington elec. saw to a pole.
What do you use for a pole?
Is this distance practical?
How do you work the oiler?


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

jogr said:


> I have a little Remmington electric chain saw on an extension pole and I think it works great! The only issue I had is that the oil cap broke on its first use when it smacked something too hard.
> 
> But for trimming hard to reach branches on trees I love it. Most work I can do on the ground.


Yup, I have a Remington like this as well - works great.


----------



## canyonbc (Jan 8, 2010)

Yoyizit said:


> I have a small branch 25' directly above that is otherwise inaccessible and I'm considering fastening my Remington elec. saw to a pole.
> What do you use for a pole?
> Is this distance practical?
> How do you work the oiler?


I think the remington he is reffering comes on a pole already, there is a bracket and it is all tied together in a factory. 

Do you have a picture?

In my experience none of the power pole saws - electricity or gas 

What type of tree?

Considered calling a local tree care company?

Do you have a large A frame ladder or access to one.

Can you lean an extension ladder against the tree safely or some other structure near the branch. You say not easy to get too, i think a picture would help.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

canyonbc said:


> I think the remington he is reffering comes on a pole already, there is a bracket and it is all tied together in a factory.
> 
> Do you have a picture?
> 
> ...


I ended up making a 3 section 25' pole to loop the chain cutter [from Sears] over the branch; it worked pretty well.


----------



## canyonbc (Jan 8, 2010)

Yoyizit said:


> I ended up making a 3 section 25' pole to loop the chain cutter [from Sears] over the branch; it worked pretty well.


Really, maybe I am thinking of something different. 

It comes with a rope on both ends and has a chain saw type chain in the middle and you throw it over and pull back and forth to saw the branch???

Or is it something different.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

canyonbc said:


> It comes with a rope on both ends and has a chain saw type chain in the middle and you throw it over and pull back and forth to saw the branch???


Yes, that's what I used. 
The problem was that there were so many small branches in the way I never could have thrown the weight over the main branch where I wanted it. 
So I made use of several pieces of scrap quarter round from the basement to make a foldable long pole to fish the weight over the branch exactly where I wanted it.


----------



## canyonbc (Jan 8, 2010)

Yoyizit said:


> Yes, that's what I used.
> The problem was that there were so many small branches in the way I never could have thrown the weight over the main branch where I wanted it.
> So I made use of several pieces of scrap quarter round from the basement to make a foldable long pole to fish the weight over the branch exactly where I wanted it.


Glad to here, for future knowledge or if you have other branches. There are throw weights, little bean bags with a metal ring on that you tie a light rope to and over the branch. 

Arborist use this all the time to put are climb line in.

A lot of lawnmower shops will cary this.

They come together in a package. 

or there are a lot of online companies.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

canyonbc said:


> Glad to here, for future knowledge or if you have other branches. There are throw weights, little bean bags with a metal ring on that you tie a light rope to and over the branch.
> 
> Arborist use this all the time to put are climb line in.
> 
> ...


The throw weight that came with the cutter would not have worked by itself. My pitching is not that accurate when throwing straight up and the many small branches interfered. 

In principle all these things work great but I am continually amazed that somehow, in practice, there is always something preventing the thing from working as advertised.

One time I almost bought one of those giant slingshots to launch the weight, but I don't do that much tree work. And almost all the books and videos on tree work start with "In memory of. . ."


----------



## canyonbc (Jan 8, 2010)

Yoyizit said:


> The throw weight that came with the cutter would not have worked by itself. My pitching is not that accurate when throwing straight up and the many small branches interfered.
> 
> In principle all these things work great but I am continually amazed that somehow, in practice, there is always something preventing the thing from working as advertised.
> 
> One time I almost bought one of those giant slingshots to launch the weight, but I don't do that much tree work. And almost all the books and videos on tree work start with "In memory of. . ."


Yes, a lot of them do. It is sad, it is a great industry can not really be too safe. 

I am in the tree care industry professionally, and let me tell ya the Big Shot, wow they work great, I can shoot over branches over 80' with enough under brush clearance. 

Did you try the cradle throw??? or google search how to throw a throw weight. 

I like to pinch up about 3 feet above the throw weight and make a slip knot. Then I toss it back and forth like I was going to toss you a bean bag, and then bam on up. 

If you like to read and like a good over few I would highly recommend two books. 

Tree Climbers Companion (Shorter)

(One of my favorite books) - Fundamentals of General Tree Work by G.F. Bernak 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

canyonbc said:


> Yes, a lot of them do. It is sad, it is a great industry can not really be too safe.
> 
> I am in the tree care industry professionally, and let me tell ya the Big Shot, wow they work great, I can shoot over branches over 80' with enough under brush clearance.
> 
> ...


It was some time ago, but I got those books and videos out of the library.
Finally I bought a body harness and lanyard from Grainger; didn't get the fall arrester.
And I just got the light weight elec. chain saw from Remington; have had a gas saw for years now.

I wouldn't mind working for free as part of a ground crew but it's like selling iceboxes to Eskimos. I think it's because somehow I've gotten, and look, too old.


----------



## rocketdoctor (Mar 18, 2009)

you can always just use this as a solution with a really long pole http://thereifixedit.com/2010/01/18/epic-kludge-photo-take-that-overpriced-tree-doctor/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+ThereIFixedIt+%28There%2C+I+Fixed+It.%29&utm_content=Google+Feedfetcher


----------



## canyonbc (Jan 8, 2010)

rocketdoctor said:


> you can always just use this as a solution with a really long pole http://thereifixedit.com/2010/01/18/epic-kludge-photo-take-that-overpriced-tree-doctor/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+ThereIFixedIt+%28There%2C+I+Fixed+It.%29&utm_content=Google+Feedfetcher


Haha, 

Well I dont think I would pull that out on of my job sites but if it works it works

If you have more then a few, they have fiberglass 6' or 8' ft poles that link together like a pole brush and stick and have specific heads that attach on to the end a little more stable then the posted picture but hey let me tell you before I entered the tree care industry professionally I have used your method many of times with good success on small branches


----------



## TheGidna (Jan 21, 2010)

*electric pole tree saw*



Yoyizit said:


> I have a small branch 25' directly above that is otherwise inaccessible and I'm considering fastening my Remington elec. saw to a pole.
> What do you use for a pole?
> Is this distance practical?
> How do you work the oiler?


I found an electric pole saw that reaches to 30 feet. It's called the "extended reach pole saws" Google it up and see if that helps.


----------

